# I love my dog



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes, absolutely, throughly, completely, I love my dog. It's like she was meant for me. haha.

When I was first debating if I should adopt Taedyn or not, my boyfriend said to me, "Well, if you want a dog just like you, you should get Taedyn." Little did I realize at that point how correct he is!

I swear, Taedyn is the dog version of me.

Point 1.) She's insecure. Just like me. One of the main reasons I decided to get dog - and a GSD at that - was because I am insecure, somewhat wrought with anxieties and phobias. I got a dog for the purpose of having a large and somewhat defensive creature (appearance-wise anyway) around me at all times. 

What happened? Taedyn is somewhat insecure herself. She needs her "security blanket", which is currently a stuffed toy. So, I bring her around to make me feel better, and then she brings her toy around to make her feel better. It's like two peas of a pod. <laugh>

Point 2.) She's anti-social. We go to the dog park, and I keep to myself. I *might* remember to bring myself to say hello to the fellow dog owners. I frequently forget. Or if I don't forget, I become too overwhelmed with all the different ways I could greet the person and end up doing nothing at all. In the end, I skirt around everyone.

What happened? Taedyn is somewhat anti-social herself. She pretty much only cares about me and pays only attention to me. If I'm being a little too boring, she'll wander around, but will make it a point to avoid other people and dogs. Sometimes I just stand there in amazement that she's behaving just like me in a social situation.

Hey, I picked out my boyfriend in the same situation. We were at a party together, and he was staying off to the side away from everyone and I was just like, "Oh.. wow... man after my own heart." Eight months later we were dating. (of course it was at least 8 months - we're anti-social, so it was a little slow)

Point 3.) She's affection oriented. Man, I love affection, and I love to give affection. The best part of being in a relationship, IMO, is being able to dote my SO with affection. I also love animals, because if my SO isn't around, I can smother them with affection that seems to be overflowing from me.

What happened? Taedyn lives for affection. I noticed that right off the bat at the shelter. She melted in my finger tips when I scratched her through the kennel bars. It was the highlight of her day. It wasn't just that she was starving for affection from being at a shelter, it was that she absolutely lives for it and needs it on a regular basis.

This works extremely well for us. Petting her makes me feel relaxed. Maybe it's a stimming thing (see asperger's syndrome), but nothing makes me feel more focused than being able to scratch down her back while I'm sitting in a meeting. And of course, she absolutely loves it. While I'm at the office working, she'll totally love to lay her head in my lap and have me scratch it while typing away with the other hand. It helps me focus and relax, and she just loves the attention.

Point 4.) She's mellow. All she wants to do is sit at my feet (helpful considering point 1). She'll just zonk out at my feet while I work. Besides point 1, this is helpful because I need to take her to the office and I do work a lot. Ok, maybe not work a lot, but I am somewhat obsessive compulsive and the majority of the obession is aimed towards sitting in one position for hours on end at the computer.

What happened? Taedyn is totally cool with that workflow. She's totally cool with me spending 15 minutes in the morning scratching her, and then another 30 minutes getting my act together before we go for our walk. Then she's totally cool with laying at my feet all day, or sitting with her head in my lap for awhile, while I work at the office. Then, at the end of the day, she's just wants to sleep at the side of my bed. 

I don't think I could even *imagine* a better dog for my personality type. 

I can pretty much guess that the vast majority of you are also in as much love of your dogs







Feel free to gush about how much you love your dog, too


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

What a great post!!

It's so wonderful when you are able to connect so well with your dog.

I have three dogs and they are all different! So no matter what I am doing or how I am feeling, I always have one of them with me.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

What a beautiful post!! You describe a perfect partnership so well!


----------

